# Super Smash Bros. Ultimate Direct Nov 1 - Roundup



## hamohamo (Nov 1, 2018)

Kirby.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

Absolute disappointment.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

So how does the Piranha Plant work again? There was a pre-order bonus or something? I'm lost.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 1, 2018)

Mega Man survived. THE BLUE BOMBER LIVES!!!


----------



## MiiJack (Nov 1, 2018)

RIP Shantae as a character. Also, is it confirmed that there won't any trophies to look at?


----------



## matpower (Nov 1, 2018)

No human language can describe the disappointment I'm feeling right now.


----------



## Stephano (Nov 1, 2018)

Spoiler: My Opinion



Game sucks, that is all


----------



## DbGt (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Absolute disappointment.




Whattt?? Are u crazy? So many surprises, what did you expected? It was awesome


----------



## Song of storms (Nov 1, 2018)

*very AO-rated groans*


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow, people sure are buthurt. What a shock.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2018)

Poor Shadow.

Anyway, happy overall. Salty about trophies, some characters not being confirmed/deconfirmed, DLC. Pay online. I might get the DLC, depending on what it is.

We need Nintendo a Smash anime series.


----------



## Mylink5 (Nov 1, 2018)

It was a dissapointement only for those that expected many more things in a game already choke full of content. It's already 70+ characters, 100+ stages, a gazzilion songs, countless fighting options. A new mode gets added that actually doesn't look so bad and surely ups the replayability of the game and everyone complains? After all, even the very detailed explanation of the modes, of online etc, is really useful for people who dont wish to just waste their money only to find that a game doesn't suit them, have the things they wanted etc.
I wont even comment on how epic of porpotions this game is, but I will salute it for caring about the customer with good practices.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 1, 2018)

Super Smash Nerds.
Also rip protoboi


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

So glad Chorus Kids or Mach Rider didn't make it.


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So how does the Piranha Plant work again? There was a pre-order bonus or something? I'm lost.


collect the gold coins for your game if you have a retail version (happens automatically with the digital version when you buy it) until late january and youll get a code for it for free


----------



## Ian095 (Nov 1, 2018)

This has to be the only game I'll feel bad not paying for. Besides that the Grinch leak for sure left me feeling kind of salty, though from the looks of how assist trophies work there's no doubt in my mind some genius out there in the modding community will eventually make them all playable... At least I'd like to think so. The Piranha Plant though really got on my nerves thinking of all the desired characters that could've been worked on and instead we get a... Piranha Plant... Ah well, hopefully the DLC is better.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 1, 2018)

Where's your Banjo Kazooie now?!
HAHAHAHA

Here, take this Piranha Plant instead.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

DbGt said:


> Whattt?? Are u crazy? So many surprises, what did you expected? It was awesome


well they got rid of the trophys and we got stickers now.

to me SSBB is still the most complete smash game
Fully fledged story mode
trophy's and stickers
events, challeges and so on.

this time the story mode is basically a board game where each space is a fight with a random spirit that does only small power up with a random char on a random stage.


*Pretty sure they removed the trophy's because of cartridge space*, without the highly detailed models and textures for hundreds of trophy's they replaced them with sticker and the game will for sure fit on a 16gb cartridge to stay cheap.

also mario didnt need another character lol piranha plant is a waste of dev time imo, whats next one of the dlc characters will be gomba? or koopa trooper?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

ut2k4master said:


> collect the gold coins for your game if you have a retail version (happens automatically with the digital version when you buy it) until late january and youll get a code for it for free



So, how does it work if I preordered the digital version on Amazon?  That wasn't specified on whether or not we get it for that, or do we actually have to pay for it now and preload it?


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

DbGt said:


> Whattt?? Are u crazy? So many surprises, what did you expected? It was awesome


Only 2 new characters, one of them is a clone, DLC talk even before the game is out, no story mode and a shit ton more.
The only surprise was how disappointing it was.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Only 2 new characters, one of them is a clone, DLC talk even before the game is out, no story mode and a shit ton more.
> The only surprise was how disappointing it was.



There is an adventure mode, that's good enough.


----------



## ut2k4master (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So, how does it work if I preordered the digital version on Amazon?  That wasn't specified on whether or not we get it for that, or do we actually have to pay for it now and preload it?


youll still get the gold coins for it when you redeem the code from amazon on your switch so it works the same as directly buying it on the eshop. this just needs to happen before january 31, 11:59pm pacific


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So, how does it work if I preordered the digital version on Amazon?  That wasn't specified on whether or not we get it for that, or do we actually have to pay for it now and preload it?


when you register your code you get the gold coins and piranha plant if you download the game  before january.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

ut2k4master said:


> youll still get the gold coins for it when you redeem the code from amazon on your switch so it works the same as directly buying it on the eshop. this just needs to happen before january 31, 11:59pm pacific



Hmm, I guess I got it physically instead, I preordered it back in at the end of August, guess that I have to wait.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> There is an adventure mode, that's good enough.


well its just a board game where each square is a normal fight with spirits power up or items and such, i didnt see any adventure per say, like no side scrolling stage at all.


----------



## Chary (Nov 1, 2018)

It's hard to be disappointed by all the effort put into this game, but this didn't even remotely live up to the leaks/rumors. I don't mind the announcement of DLC, but only 5 characters makes me hope they make it count...and not like with a Pirhana Plant...


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> There is an adventure mode, that's good enough.


its literally the spirit battle mode but on a map
no platforming stages no nothing


----------



## DbGt (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Only 2 new characters, one of them is a clone, DLC talk even before the game is out, no story mode and a shit ton more.
> The only surprise was how disappointing it was.



You have 74 characters, no other fighting game has so many...  dlc is not mandatory and the content was great in smash 4, there is a story mode. 

The game is full of content, i just dont understand how people can complain. At core this is a fighting game, but we get much more than that.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm pretty certain that Piranha Plant, despite not being an echo, didn't take that much work. At least compare to other characters we might have wanted.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Some people are never satisfied. Not surprised.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

DbGt said:


> You have 74 characters, no other fighting game has so many...  dlc is not mandatory and the content was great in smash 4, there is a story mode.
> 
> The game is full of content, i just dont understand how people can complain. At core this is a fighting game, but we get much more than that.


i guess SSBB spoiled us, srs we will never have a smash game so complete as SSBB, story mode trophys, stickers, etc.

they probably ditched the trophys because of file size restraints to fit on a 16gb cartridge.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm gonna be that guy and say, I didn't like SSBB. The tripping mechanic, the shitty lagfest of an online mode, and some of the remixed soundtrack wasn't that great. There, I said it. Deal with it. Project M was so much better.


----------



## Stephano (Nov 1, 2018)

Well, all I have to say to this is....


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Stephano said:


> Well, all I have to say to this is....
> View attachment 148188



Melee is overrated.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

DbGt said:


> You have 74 characters, no other fighting game has so many...  dlc is not mandatory and the content was great in smash 4, there is a story mode.
> 
> The game is full of content, i just dont understand how people can complain. At core this is a fighting game, but we get much more than that.



Sure its cool that they added the OLD characters, but if I really wanted them so bad i'd just play the older games. Just because there are alot of old characters doesnt mean its okay that we only got 9 characters and 4 of them are just clones


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Yup, the saltiness AND butthurt are real.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Nov 1, 2018)

Yikes at those DLC prices. Iwata’s probably rolling in his grave...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

BiggieCheese said:


> Yikes at those DLC prices. Iwata’s probably rolling in his grave...



Because they were so much more expensive than the ones from Smash 4. Oh wait.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm gonna be that guy and say, I didn't like SSBB. The tripping mechanic, the shitty lagfest of an online mode, and some of the remixed soundtrack wasn't that great. There, I said it. Deal with it.


so one mechanic and  online secondary mode and afew songs makes you dislike the game?

lol its like saying i idnt like zelda game because of one dungeon,  ssbb was much more than one mechanic, some remixed songs and online, heck i can see online be about the same crap, nintendo still does not use dedicated servers even on paid subscription, also online was free back then


----------



## Stephano (Nov 1, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> so one mechanic and  online secondary mode and afew songs makes you dislike the game?
> 
> lol its like saying i idnt like zelda game because of one dungeon,  ssbb was much more than one mechanic, some remixed songs and online, heck i can see online be about the same crap, nintendo still does not use dedicated servers even on paid subscription, also online was free back then


It was more than one mechanic, The game was slower than a snail.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> so one mechanic and  online secondary mode and afew songs makes you dislike the game?
> 
> lol its like saying i idnt like zelda game because of one dungeon,  ssbb was much more than one mechanic, some remixed songs and online, heck i can see online be about the same crap, nintendo still does not use dedicated servers even on paid subscription, also online was free back then



The game wasn't balanced that well, Metaknight was OP, Subspace Emissary was just OK, but it's just my opinion, I didn't like Brawl or Melee that much. If people can't deal with my opinions and views, that's not my problem. Only thing I liked about Brawl was modding the characters. Anyway.

It was slowed down to appease the casuals, didn't like that. Melee was too fast and it's overrated.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2018)

Having some free DLC without a time limit, like Splatoon, would have been nice.

That said, after this DLC, I hope he gets a long rest and then work on other series. *Cough* Kid Icarus *Cough*


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> The game wasn't balanced that well, Metaknight was OP, Subspace Emissary was just OK, but it's just my opinion, I didn't like Brawl or Melee that much. If people can't deal with my opinions and views, that's not my problem. Only thing I liked about Brawl was modding the characters. Anyway.


so didnt like ssbm or ssbb what did you like? the original smash i guess? lol


----------



## DbGt (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Sure its cool that they added the OLD characters, but if I really wanted them so bad i'd just play the older games. Just because there are alot of old characters doesnt mean its okay that we only got 9 characters and 4 of them are just clones



So what did YOU wanted? Whats missing so you can be satisfied? I dont understand


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> so didnt like ssbm or ssbb what did you like? the original smash i guess? lol



Uh, hell no? I like Smash 4 and Ultimate. Clearly, I'm not allowed to only like two games in the series, what a f*cking surprise.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

DbGt said:


> So what did YOU wanted? Whats missing so you can be satisfied? I dont understand


i really just wanted a subspace emissary type of story mode, with side scrolling stages and so on, it was pretty damn fun, better than doing regular matches with power ups and items on a board and calling it adventure mode.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

DbGt said:


> So what did YOU wanted? Whats missing so you can be satisfied? I dont understand


New content? If they would've added another wave of dlc to the wii u game this would literally be the same. Most characters are just model swaps with slight slight move changes. Most of the changes made in "ultimate" are cosmetic. Calling it "ultimate" is pretty misleading since its just a deluxe version of smash 4.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> New content? If you would've added another wave of dlc to the wii u game this would literally be the same. Most characters are literally just model swaps with slight slight move changes. Most of the changes made in "ultimate" are cosmetic. Calling it "ultimate" is pretty misleading since its just a deluxe version of smash 4.



So don't buy it then. Problem solved. Sick of the whole "but it's just a port" BS, yeah yeah, we get it.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Uh, hell no? I like Smash 4 and Ultimate.


lol so you only started to like smash on the 4 one? lol why would you even follow a game series if you dislike the original and 2 of its sequels?

also you cant like a game that hasn't  been released yet, watching stuff and playing it its totally different.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> So don't buy it then. Problem solved. Sick of the whole "but it's just a port" BS, yeah yeah, we get it.


Because its true? I spent over 700 hours playing smash4 and I really love the game but this is just a massive disappointment.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> lol so you only started to like smash on the 4 one? lol why would you even follow a game series if you dislike the original and 2 of its sequels?
> 
> also you cant like a game that hasn't  been released yet, watching stuff and playing it its totally different.



Whatever you say. So fucking what if I only liked Smash 4? Deal with it.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 1, 2018)

DbGt said:


> At core this is a fighting game, but we get much more than that.



Are you high? Smash Is not even close to being a fighting game. Nice joke though!


----------



## BiggieCheese (Nov 1, 2018)

I wish they could have kept at least some of the fighters a secret until the game’s launch, that way they could just be gradually discovered by people over time. It seems like game trailers just reveal everything these days, especially Smash Infinite and Devil May Cry 5.


----------



## yacepi15 (Nov 1, 2018)

You need to buy the main game plus all the DLC to have the Xenoblade 2 content


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatever you say. So fucking what if I only liked Smash 4? Deal with it.


But if you only like one game that has alot less content than the old ones why do you tell everybody how wrong they are?


----------



## DbGt (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> New content? If they would've added another wave of dlc to the wii u game this would literally be the same. Most characters are just model swaps with slight slight move changes. Most of the changes made in "ultimate" are cosmetic. Calling it "ultimate" is pretty misleading since its just a deluxe version of smash 4.



New content like what? You dont say anything in particular....   You are getting new content; adventure mode, spirits, new characters, music, stages, assist trophies, etc etc


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

yacepi15 said:


> You need to buy the main game plus all the DLC to have the Xenoblade 2 content


probably be sold separately later i bet.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> But if you only like one game that has alot less content than the old ones why do you tell everybody how wrong they are?



Whatever you say. I stated my reasons for not like Melee or Brawl, how much more detail do I have to explain as to why I'm not a fan?

I don't know who's saltier, the people disappointed in the Direct, or those calling me out? Just back off already and leave me be.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

DbGt said:


> New content like what? You dont say anything in particular....   You are getting new content; adventure mode, spirits, new characters, music, stages, assist trophies, etc etc


Only 5 new characters. I dont see assist trophies and the spirit thing as "content"
A wave of dlc for smash4 would do the exact same as this. They are just trying to sell the same game again


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Only 5 new characters. I dont see assist trophies and the spirit thing as "content"
> A wave of dlc for smash4 would do the exact same as this. They are just trying to sell the same game again



And you're not forced to get any of it, are you? I don't see Sakurai pointing a gun.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatever you say. I stated my reasons for not like Melee or Brawl, how much more detail do I have to explain as to why I'm not a fan?
> 
> I don't know who's saltier, the people disappointed in the Direct, or those calling me out? Just back off already and leave me be.


You are telling others that they are wrong but you cant handle when somebody else calls your opinion wrong?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> You are telling others that they are wrong but you cant handle when somebody else calls your opinion wrong?



How was I saying people were wrong? Please show me, I'm dying to know how that was what I was saying.


----------



## Beerus (Nov 1, 2018)

well the grinch leak made me have my hopes up for shadow rip


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> And you're not forced to get any of it, are you? I don't see Sakurai pointing a gun.


Oh so I am not allowed to be angry that they are going to deliver a disappointing product? Its not like I want to hate on this. Most people dont even see whats going on right now.


----------



## huma_dawii (Nov 1, 2018)

I wasn't expecting anything, yet I got disappointed xD the Story Mode looks lame, and no Pyra/Mythra from XC2

Also disappointed that DLC is a very thing from Nintendo now. I hate DLC I hate it so much no matter if its free or paid, I hate it. I will never ever get a complete game again.... it will always have updates or DLC... what a horrible world to live in.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

DbGt said:


> New content like what? You dont say anything in particular....   You are getting new content; adventure mode, spirits, new characters, music, stages, assist trophies, etc etc


lets be honest here spirits and adventure mode is the same crap, its just spirits match on a board, also spirits match are basically events from previous smash games be renamed, and the spirits just give you small power up same way ssbb stickers did, the fights are all the same really, random stage with pre set items and you fight one or more characters in the roster, its not like you actualy fight these spirits , you just fight a mario with 10% more knockback and such.

im fine with characters and stages but you cant call them new since most of it is just ported over. there's very little new stages and characters in general.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 1, 2018)

Simon Belmont and Richter in the Smash, *yet another horrible night for vampire hunters!!!
BLOODY TEARS!

*


Will this game have online p2p connections?? or will finally get a proper dedicate server for multiplayers??


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> How was I saying people were wrong? Please show me, I'm dying to know how that was what I was saying.


You keep telling others about your opinion but you keep telling others to "deal with it" and to "back off" 
Why tell others youe opinion when you dont let them say their own one?


----------



## DbGt (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Only 5 new characters. I dont see assist trophies and the spirit thing as "content"
> A wave of dlc for smash4 would do the exact same as this. They are just trying to sell the same game again



Then what is "content" for you...?? Still you are not telling anything in particular.... Only characters?   This is the most complete and full of content game in the series


----------



## Viri (Nov 1, 2018)

Well, I cannot exactly get mad about a game I wasn't planning on paying for.  Plus, I was hyped about K Rool being in! Though, tbh, they should have announced Petey Piranha and Incineroar in the Summer and saved K Rool and Simon for this direct.


----------



## ww97 (Nov 1, 2018)

Totally dissappointing. All my satisfaction was dissappearad in "a whisper of light"

Press F for respecting Shadow, Isaac, Rex, Spring Man, Banjo-Kazooie, (Shovel Knight and Waluigi)


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> You keep telling others about your opinion but you keep telling others to "deal with it" and to "back off"
> Why tell others youe opinion when you dont let them say their own one?



What the hell do you want me to do? Go back and edit all my posts when we both know that it's in vain? Fine, I take it back, I take it all back. Happy?

To hell with this, I'm out.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

DbGt said:


> Then what is "content" for you...?? Still you are not telling anything in particular.... Only characters?   This is the most complete and full of content game in the series


I mean if you want to buy the same exact game with a couple more stages and 5 new characters sure go ahead. But you are basically buying the same same with some dlc stuff added in. Plus you still need to pay for those new dlc fighters that will be echo fighters again.


----------



## Kallus (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Oh so I am not allowed to be angry that they are going to deliver a disappointing product? Its not like I want to hate on this. Most people dont even see whats going on right now.



What you're doing is preaching in a church that's empty.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> What the hell do you want me to do? Go back and edit all my posts when we both know that it's in vain? Fine, I take it back, I take it all back. Happy?
> 
> To hell with this, I'm out.


What is your problem? You cant go into a discussion and not expect others to talk about your opinion and them talking about theirs Then dont participate in the first place


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2018)

Looks like they should have just literally ported SSB4 Wii U/3DS and be done with it. Based on these complaints.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

DbGt said:


> Then what is "content" for you...?? Still you are not telling anything in particular.... Only characters?   This is the most complete and full of content game in the series


*pretty sure on all fighting games characters are basically the content* and while we got alot , most of their work was already done on smash4, so its not like they actually did much dev time on those, they just ported over most of the characters.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> Looks like they should have just literally ported SSB4 Wii U/3DS and be done with it. Based on these complaints.


Because thats what they did lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

3 of my closest friends that played smash as much as me just cancelled the preorders, think i'll do the same. Maybe i'll buy it once the dlc is out. I'll just keep playing smash 4.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> What is your problem? You cant go into a discussion and not expect others to talk about your opinion and them talking about theirs Then dont participate in the first place



Then tell me, what should I have said instead? Had I known my opinions were going to incite this, I would have kept my mouth shut. Probably better I never say a thing about anything, yes?




Justinde75 said:


> Because thats what they did lol
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> 3 of my closest friends that played smash as much as me just cancelled the preorders, think i'll do the same. Maybe i'll buy it once the dlc is out. I'll just keep playing smash 4.



Yeah, no I disagree wholeheartedly. Oh good, you can give me your copy, then.


----------



## DbGt (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> I mean if you want to buy the same exact game with a couple more stages and 5 new characters sure go ahead. But you are basically buying the same same with some dlc stuff added in. Plus you still need to pay for those new dlc fighters that will be echo fighters again.



Still not saying what you wanted, probably you dont even know.... It seems content for you = only characters. I dont know how many more characters you want. 

Every game in the series is an evolution, theres a point when theres not much more to add. Still they managed to refine a lot of things and add everything from past games into this one, plus new content, etc etc


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Lol at the people who think this is a port, that's cute


----------



## Stephano (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> I mean if you want to buy the same exact game with a couple more stages and 5 new characters sure go ahead. But you are basically buying the same same with some dlc stuff added in. Plus you still need to pay for those new dlc fighters that will be echo fighters again.


My guy, I get it, you're angry. I'm pissed too. But you have to see, it doesn't matter that this game is or isn't a port of Trash 4. It's a Smash game on the Switch. It's a piece of ****, but it's a smash game on the switch. I'm not mad that there is only a few new stages or a few new characters. I'm mad that the only thing that separates this game from Smash 4 IS those characters. Gameplay in my opinion is not a major improvement. Call me a Melee fanboy but looking at Melee's long life span has to make people think why it's still being played almost 20 years later. Character count should not matter in these games, it's whethor or not the game plays well. If you like Tr4sh gameplay, then get excited that you can get that on the go. Also keep in mind that if these characters were DLC for 4, then you would be paying about the same amount of money. Instead of that. You get these characters and the game on the Switch.


----------



## DbGt (Nov 1, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> *pretty sure on all fighting games characters are basically the content* and while we got alot , most of their work was already done on smash4, so its not like they actually did much dev time on those, they just ported over most of the characters.



And in all fighting game series the characters are mostly the same ones in every game, and not even half of what smah ultimate has.  Minus all the extra content and modes


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

DbGt said:


> And in all fighting game series the characters are mostly the same ones in every game, and not even half of what smah ultimate has.  Minus all the extra content and modes


problem is since we already have that many characters we were hopping for a more robust experience, and i guess spirits and the "adventure" mode(spirits on a board basically) are the only things that makes this different over smash4.

also they took away things people liked like trophy's, i always loved seeing them and the story of each one, now we get a sticker with an ability and that's it.


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

Stephano said:


> My guy, I get it, you're angry. I'm pissed too. But you have to see, it doesn't matter that this game is or isn't a port of Trash 4. It's a Smash game on the Switch. It's a piece of ****, but it's a smash game on the switch. I'm not mad that there is only a few new stages or a few new characters. I'm mad that the only thing that separates this game from Smash 4 IS those characters. Gameplay in my opinion is not a major improvement. Call me a Melee fanboy but looking at Melee's long life span has to make people think why it's still being played almost 20 years later. Character count should not matter in these games, it's whethor or not the game plays well. If you like Tr4sh gameplay, then get excited that you can get that on the go. Also keep in mind that if these characters were DLC for 4, then you would be paying about the same amount of money. Instead of that. You get these characters and the game on the Switch.


It just sucks that I really really looked forward to this but all I got was disappointment. Not like I put my hopes up too high but man this isnt what I expected. Im not saying nobody is allowed to enjoy it just because I think its a pretty big disappointment. Its Good if you think you'll enjoy it. Im not trying to ruin it for anybody.


----------



## Ryan Warren (Nov 1, 2018)

It looks like Isaac is an assist trophy again *sigh* My hopes have been smashed. Pun intended.


----------



## DbGt (Nov 1, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> problem is since we already have that many characters we were hopping for a more robust experience, and i guess spirits and the "adventure" mode(spirits on a board basically) are the only things that makes this different over smash4.
> 
> also they took away things people liked like trophy's, i always loved seeing them and the story of each one, now we get a sticker with an ability and that's it.



So you and some others are complaining that theres "not enough new content", and saying this is a copy of smash 4, but at the same time saying you wanted again the same trophies (which have been around since meele).... Man people are hard to satisfy 

You got new content = "not enough, same game as 4, i want new content"

Got old content removed (for new one) = "I want it again, why they removed it?"


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Nov 1, 2018)

I'mma post here what my thoughts from a discord server I'm in:

Incineroar is cool, also 'cus it was the pokemon I used in my moon playthrought, but kinda don't care much anyway
a piranha plant on the other hand...
what
why
how
Sakurai is going senile
of all the effing things a goddamn piranha plant
kinda looks fun to play, but give it some personality, dunno, make it look unique rather than a generic one
also, lookie lookie, day 1 dlc
Nintendo is slowly becoming like ubisoft or EA
fuck them


----------



## Windaga (Nov 1, 2018)

I want that Dasiy Amiibo 

That was cool. I think a lot of people got caught up in rumors and odd expectations. 100+ stages (with 3 variations each), 70+ fighters, 500+ music tracks, 100+ items, better online play, better lobby, general quality of life improvements - there's really not much more I could ask for.

Outside of Raichu damnit  .


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> I'mma post here what my thoughts from a discord server I'm in:
> 
> Incineroar is cool, also 'cus it was the pokemon I used in my moon playthrought, but kinda don't care much anyway
> a piranha plant on the other hand...
> ...



Rather that than lame-ass Waluigi


----------



## Enryx25 (Nov 1, 2018)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> I'mma post here what my thoughts from a discord server I'm in:
> 
> Incineroar is cool, also 'cus it was the pokemon I used in my moon playthrought, but kinda don't care much anyway
> a piranha plant on the other hand...
> ...


Wat
Piranha Plant is free until 2019.


----------



## Stephano (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> It just sucks that I really really looked forward to this but all I got was disappointment. Not like I put my hopes up too high but man this isnt what I expected. Im not saying nobody is allowed to enjoy it just because I think its a pretty big disappointment. Its Good if you think you'll enjoy it. Im not trying to ruin it for anybody.


Oh trust me, I'm not going to enjoy this Dumpster fire of a game one bit. I can't get over the gameplay. I'll play it just to see how bad Ganon sucks then go back to PM, something I consider a better game overall.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 1, 2018)

EVERYONE
IS
fucking dead.


Spoiler: Except...



Mega Man, Kirby, Meta Knight, Dedede, Mr. G&W, Luigi (dosent count, yall know why), Ness, Lucas, Toon Link, Plant Boi, Ryu, Ken, Incineroar, Jigglypuff, Ridley, Donkey Kong, Peach, Daisy, Yoshi, King. K Rool, Isabelle, Whoever the DLC is, Wario, Dr. Mario, Lucina, Roy, Bowser Jr, Little Mac(no wait kens reveal trailer), Mii Fighters, Ice Climbers, Young Link, ROB, Pichu, Chrom, Robin, Pac-Man, and The Grinch.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 1, 2018)

I have to admit I expected autistic screeching after seeing the word DLC, but I didn't expect quite this much.

The game features 72 characters, and an absolute mountain of other content. But apparently the second a company expresses that it'll be continuing to support a game post-launch, retards come out in droves to screech that content was removed. I'm sure if it was, they would have a more solid amount of info to give to people. Instead the only non-launch character they announced is Piranha Plant, who will apparently be FREE.
People should probably get their heads out of their asses and stop screeching like howler monkeys just because they heard other howler monkeys screeching.

Anyway that was an absurdly hype Direct. The sheer amount of content and work that has gone into this game is nuts. The modes look awesome, and the roster is just insane. Spirits are a very, very cool idea and it's nice to see dev time not wasted on useless trophies almost no one paid attention to.

Really lets just sit back and realize what a trophy was. Every single trophy was a 3D model, most with a ton of depth. The amount of work that went into a single useless collectible was completely pointless. Making spirits simpler and giving them a purpose is such a better trade off, and it means they could potentially add even more extremely easily.

Piranha Plant for president. Best character.


----------



## donaldgx (Nov 1, 2018)

It's cool and all, but not a single bone was thrown to golden sun ... was it really that hard to make Isaac or Felix playable


----------



## Pokem (Nov 1, 2018)

Guess I'll still have to rely on mods for Pyra.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Hells Malice said:


> I have to admit I expected autistic screeching after seeing the word DLC, but I didn't expect quite this much.
> 
> The game features 72 characters, and an absolute mountain of other content. But apparently the second a company expresses that it'll be continuing to support a game post-launch, retards come out in droves to screech that content was removed. I'm sure if it was, they would have a more solid amount of info to give to people. Instead the only non-launch character they announced is Piranha Plant, who will apparently be FREE.
> People should probably get their heads out of their asses and stop screeching like howler monkeys just because they heard other howler monkeys screeching.
> ...



I wonder what people expected, did they expect it to be a port of 4 or what? People who are upset over this really need to stop having such unreasonable expectations.


----------



## Pokem (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I wonder what people expected, did they expect it to be a port of 4 or what? People who are upset over this really need to stop having such unreasonable expectations.


I thought the people in this thread made it clear.
They expected more *NEW *characters.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I wonder what people expected, did they expect it to be a port of 4 or what? People who are upset over this really need to stop having such unreasonable expectations.


To be honest, I think even another echo character would have been better than Piranha Plant.
That's what got everyone's gears going xD

Me?
I'm just enjoying how Nintendo doesn't give a shit about what people suggest, as they always do. XD
I couldn't care less about this franchise, to me it died with Brawl, but it's nice to taste the tears of disappointment of everyone with each Direct


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 1, 2018)

Ok, this spirits thing sucks whale cock. I wanna play some goddamn smash bros, Not power up my stats and level up. I wanna feel like I'm in a fighting game, not an rpg. It's just so complicated and pointless. No one wanted this at all.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have a theory, remember when the hands took out that mario toy in the n64 game? It was kinda like a child. Well, now that there are a billion hands, it's like the kid grew up and threw a party. Now all his friends are gonna make the toys kill each other.


----------



## bi388 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Whatever you say. I stated my reasons for not like Melee or Brawl, how much more detail do I have to explain as to why I'm not a fan?
> 
> I don't know who's saltier, the people disappointed in the Direct, or those calling me out? Just back off already and leave me be.


Dont bother with these guys, people will go to hell and back to shit on smash 4. This is the first time I've seen people say brawl is more complete than melee and 4 though lol. Brawl just feels bad to play, even when I was a kid.


----------



## RedoLane (Nov 1, 2018)

The World of Light reveal completely took my spirit away.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 1, 2018)

Tbh I'm kinda glad they removed trophies. I had to get 1 very specific trophy to get 100%. It took me about a month to figure that out.


----------



## kingtut (Nov 1, 2018)

For people who want banjo kazooie, I wouldn't say it is entirely impossible: https://segmentnext.com/2018/10/28/banjo-kazooie-trademark-renewed/

Mind you this was only a few days ago, so most likely we wont hear anything about it (if any) until next year at the earliest


----------



## Clydefrosch (Nov 1, 2018)

damn, spirits mode is the new challenge mode. I missed that one since melee.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> To be honest, I think even another echo character would have been better than Piranha Plant.
> That's what got everyone's gears going xD
> 
> Me?
> ...



I'm not even mad, I just can't stand the salty, whiny bitchfests that people didn't get to play Waluigi or Isaac, I couldn't care less that there aren't any of the confirmed characters, TBH.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I'm not even mad, I just can't stand the salty, whiny bitchfests that people didn't get to play Waluigi or Isaac, I couldn't care less that there aren't any of the confirmed characters, TBH.


Same page, dude.
However, on my side it's not really that I can't stand the saltiness, but I rather add fuel to it 
I enjoy seeing how they get disappointed, I don't know why they expect Nintendo to listen to the fans, as if they have ever done so lol


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2018)

Shantae is in it, but not a playable character ;_; rip the dream.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2018)

ah yes a plant that moves in a pot over isaac, very good choice


----------



## Steena (Nov 1, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Only 2 new characters, one of them is a clone, DLC talk even before the game is out, no story mode and a shit ton more. The only surprise was how disappointing it was.


About Ken, I like the part where they stated ken is the equivalent of a ryu echo fighter in their own serie. that hasn't been the case for around 20 years and Ono made more and more an effort to make the characters actually diverse, culminating in 5 where they are fundamentally different to the point Ken isn't even called a shoto now.

sorry sakurai, it's just your game that can get away with making literal 1:1 palette swaps and have your idiotic fanbase that will lap anything up see it as a feature in current year.


----------



## Enryx25 (Nov 1, 2018)

king_leo said:


> ah yes a plant that moves in a pot over isaac, very good choice


A *PLANT* with a completely new battle style over another human with magic moves...


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Same page, dude.
> However, on my side it's not really that I can't stand the saltiness, but I rather add fuel to it
> I enjoy seeing how they get disappointed, I don't know why they expect Nintendo to listen to the fans, as if they have ever done so lol


ridley says hi so does simon belmont, Isabelle and even dark samus  lol.


----------



## DuoForce (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow, board game with a cutscene, 5 new characters, DLC announced before launch, no trophies, no break the targets! Wow this game has "74" characters so im not allowed to complain !

On a real note, this game sucks. It graphically worse than Wii U, cut a lot of content, and slapped on the 74 character bs so that fans wont complain. Looks like brawl still sits on the throne of the best smash game.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2018)

Enryx25 said:


> A *PLANT* with a completely new battle style over another human with magic moves...


i hope they add a lamp post as a character next, that'll really subvert expectations and have a battle style even a plant cant compete with!


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

king_leo said:


> i hope they add a lamp post as a character next, that'll really subvert expectations and have a battle style even a plant cant compete with!


yeah, there are alot of characters that could have had a totaly new playstyle and arent as well useless as a pirana plant, heck i would take mach rider over that even and i dont think he deserves a spot either lol.

Don't worry next game they will add gomba because you know a character with no arms or legs, only an head and some feet will make a totally different play-style too.


----------



## SagaP (Nov 1, 2018)

Awesome! smash started off as a party off Nintendo characters, and now it has become a celebration of gaming as a whole, this is truly ULTIMATE.
Just take a look at the brad new story mode!


Spoiler: Cinematic Spoilers!



That cinematic really get to me, every character doing their best to not get taken away, i tough that at least some of them would survive, but no, speed, flight, shields, magic, whatever Wi-fit trainer was doing, nothing worked, and then they show Kirby dogging beams and just when i was expecting the same result, it manages to warp in the last minute!
And it is sooo fitting! not only is the character whose special ability is to copy others abilities, but it's also Sakurai's child, is so perfect!


Gameplay wise, know we have a huge overworld to explore with various thing to interact while making progress

And Spirit is a great addition, giving up on trophies that you can only see, taking the stickers of brawl, merging them with a more structured customization system and implementing them in the main story mode allows for more characters to be represented and take a more active role in the game.

The people Behind this game deserve recognition (and a good rest!), I'm looking forward for the day i get to play this game


----------



## Justinde75 (Nov 1, 2018)

king_leo said:


> i hope they add a lamp post as a character next, that'll really subvert expectations and have a battle style even a plant cant compete with!


Give me the pixar lamp


----------



## Deleted member 412537 (Nov 1, 2018)

I just wanna play as Isabelle!!
Gimme, gimme.


----------



## Enkuler (Nov 1, 2018)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I enjoy seeing how they get disappointed, I don't know why they expect Nintendo to listen to the fans, as if they have ever done so lol


The thing is that it seems like they actually did this time.
Ultimate obviously won't be Melee because most of Melee was an accident.
However, they seemed to try to make a "good smash game that could please everyone" and not a "bad competitive smash because casuals can't have fun on a game that could potentially be used for competition" (there is no logic in that sentence).

I do know that it is supposed to be a party game at first, for casuals and not competitive players. But still, there were a lot of dumb decisions in Smash 4.

Just an example. In Melee, you had L-cancelling (which was a completely intentional feature btw, don't come and say "glitches!!!"). This thing created a huge gap between casuals and competitive players. So removing it sounds like a good idea, right? Well yeah I agree, this bad for the fun side so yeah I agree to remove that (notice how the criteria is "bad for the fun side" and not "good for the competitive side").
However, there are two ways to do it. A smart way (everyone automatically L-cancels, everyone can have fun trying to combo, competitive or casual players alike), and a dumb way (everyone has annoying landing lag). They chose the dumb way in Smash 4.

Another example, the For Glory mode. That was the dumbest thing ever. Just a reminder that competitive players in Melee play on frigging Pokemon Stadium sometimes so do you really think they are happy to be stuck on Final Destination? They're not. Of course a hazard switch is a lot closer to what people want, and that's going to be in Ultimate.

Really, from what I gathered of Ultimate, they seemed to revert a lot of "dumb ways to do smart stuff" and to do smart stuff the smart way so yeah, either they did listen or they suddenly became smart. And suddenly becoming smart never happened to anyone before.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Nov 1, 2018)

I don't think they can add more characters because every single one of them is a spirit.
Lets just add obscure characters from now on, like...

Manic from Sonic Underground.
Nintendo is for sure in trouble right now.


----------



## Viri (Nov 1, 2018)

I think some are mad about how anti climatic the final Smash direct was. They should have revealed Incineroar months ago. And saved K Rool and Simon for this direct, as I said before.  I was happy with the roster completely after they announced Simon and K Rool. I hoped for them 2 since Melee!

As for the single player stuff, the Spirit's mode just kinda went over my head. It's like I'm playing a gacha game in Smash, lol. I think I'm talking about the Spirit's mode. Also, one thing that really stuck out for me is the girl from Fatal Frame was in the Smash Direct as an AT. That was really cool!  Shit, you want a super random, off the wall choice for a character, put one of the girls from Fatal Frame in Smash as a playable character, instead of a Piranha plant. Now that would have been funny and random as fuck. I don't even mind the Piranha plant, but I can see why some are mad.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Nov 1, 2018)

Geno hasn't been shown anywhere as mii costume or else. Vergeben got everything right, so it's safe to say that there -will- be a second Square Rep.
So DLC > Geno or Sora
Vergeben also talked about Minecraft related stuff.
So DLC > Steve, but Banjo Kazooie isn't too far away.

Only hard no is Isaac, sadly, for his fans.

It also makes sense to have third party as DLC, as there most likely are royalties associated to it.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> Geno hasn't been shown anywhere as mii costume or else. Vergeben got everything right, so it's safe to say that there -will- be a second Square Rep.
> So DLC > Geno or Sora
> Vergeben also talked about Minecraft related stuff.
> So DLC > Steve, but Banjo Kazooie isn't too far away.
> ...


and shadow, he was shown as an assist yet again.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 1, 2018)

Fuck the haters, this direct was amazing.  Only three new fighters revealed so far, but Jesus that puts us at 75 _before_ DLC character reveals.  What other fighting game even comes close to that roster size?    I would've liked a couple of those leaks to have been true, but there is still a chance for some of them in the DLC.

Don't know how anyone could dislike what they revealed in terms of the single-player or spirits system, either.


----------



## Viri (Nov 1, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> and shadow, he was shown as an assist yet again.


Shadow won't be dlc, because Sakurai said each DLC character will have to built from the ground up, and no echoes.


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 1, 2018)

Stephano said:


> Spoiler: My Opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Game sucks, that is all



Well, all Smash games suck.


----------



## Garro (Nov 1, 2018)

deinonychus71 said:


> Geno hasn't been shown anywhere as mii costume or else. Vergeben got everything right, so it's safe to say that there -will- be a second Square Rep.
> So DLC > Geno or Sora
> Vergeben also talked about Minecraft related stuff.
> So DLC > Steve, but Banjo Kazooie isn't too far away.
> ...


Geno did appear in the Direct though, as a player avatar (which it's to assume he's a Spirit)


----------



## Xzi (Nov 1, 2018)

SnAQ said:


> Well, all Smash games suck.


If you're a lame-ass hipster then a lot of popular stuff sucks.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

SnAQ said:


> Well, all Smash games suck.



And I thought I was negative, ouch.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

Viri said:


> Shadow won't be dlc, because Sakurai said each DLC character will have to built from the ground up, and no echoes.


just stated that many characters that fans wanted got shoved as assist trophy's.

Also i still don't see why sakurai doesn't make more alt costumes, srs every fighting games has loads of unique  alt costumes, we get like 7 or 8 at best on a 74 roster...

dry browser,miss pac man, louie for olimar(i know alph exists but still...), twilight ganon,twilight zelda,armored mewtwo(srs how the hell we didnt get armored mewtwo costume yet?), big boss and so on.

So many good choices and sakurai could even sell them as dlc costumes, but he only does mii costumes apparently...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> just stated that many characters that fans wanted got shoved as assist trophy's.
> 
> Also i still don't see why sakurai doesn't make more alt costumes, srs every fighting games has loads of unique  alt costumes, we get like 7 or 8 at best on a 74 roster...
> 
> ...



In my opinion, Mii characters royally suck, and I see them as just filler.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 1, 2018)

I guarantee the next fighter gon be a fucking mettuar.


----------



## SkittleDash (Nov 1, 2018)

I was hoping for some sort of Adventure Mode. Bring it baaaaack. ;-;


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> I guarantee the next fighter gon be a fucking mettuar.



Still better than Waluigi


----------



## Vorde (Nov 1, 2018)

More DLC in Smashbros... Nintendo is disappointing yet again. Just hold off the game until all the characters have been fine tuned and balanced, and stop asking for handouts for characters. I can't get around playing for DLC if I want to use my Switch for a Smash setup at Tournaments. What a terrible way of treating your fans, as always. 
Aside from that, the content looks good so far.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 1, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> just stated that many characters that fans wanted got shoved as assist trophy's.


It was bound to happen with some fan-favorites, especially since fans are always moving the goalposts when it comes to new Smash characters.  Before these three were revealed, most people were saying the game already had everybody except Waluigi.  It's simply not realistic to have playable characters who represent every Nintendo game, let alone every game in general.  At some point you just have to be happy with an already-ludicrous roster size.  If the majority of characters are viable in competition, then this is the Smash game which will have the longest time in the spotlight, bar none.



Vorde said:


> More DLC in Smashbros... Nintendo is disappointing yet again. Just hold off the game until all the characters have been fine tuned and balanced, and stop asking for handouts for characters. I can't get around playing for DLC if I want to use my Switch for a Smash setup at Tournaments. What a terrible way of treating your fans, as always.
> Aside from that, the content looks good so far.


I'm not a fan of DLC of any type, but the pricing is definitely a lot fairer than you see from other modern developers.  $40+ season passes are pretty damn common now, and the quality is very rarely as polished as Nintendo content.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 1, 2018)

Xzi said:


> It was bound to happen with some fan-favorites, especially since fans are always moving the goalposts when it comes to new Smash characters.  Before these three were revealed, most people were saying the game already had everybody except Waluigi.  It's simply not realistic to have playable characters who represent every Nintendo game, let alone every game in general.  At some point you just have to be happy with an already-ludicrous roster size.  If the majority of characters are viable in competition, then this is the Smash game which will have the longest time in the spotlight, bar none.
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of DLC of any type, but the pricing is definitely a lot fairer than you see from other modern developers.  $40+ season passes are pretty damn common now, and the quality is very rarely as polished as Nintendo content.



And the season pass being 25, that's a helluva discount IMO.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Nov 1, 2018)

Ah so no story mode just stickers from brawl.

Edit: OMFG spirits is basically just a cheap mobile game.


----------



## Enryx25 (Nov 1, 2018)

SkittleDash said:


> I was hoping for some sort of Adventure Mode. Bring it baaaaack. ;-;


----------



## Xzi (Nov 1, 2018)

Enryx25 said:


>



Ain't gonna lie, that whole sequence and the Smash theme with lyrics gave me a boner for life.

All hail our lord and savior Kirby.


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 1, 2018)

Question, why are people hammering other game companies for their exorbitant prices on DLC yet no one complains about Nintendo?
7 bucks for just 1 character, 1 stage and 1 song, basically you're paying for something that's already in the game. Its not like the 3DS/Wii U DLCs were cheaper too but damn.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Question, why are people hammering other game companies for their exorbitant prices on DLC yet no one complains about Nintendo?
> 7 bucks for just 1 character, 1 stage and 1 song, basically you're paying for something that's already in the game. Its not like the 3DS/Wii U DLCs were cheaper too but damn.


how are you paying for something that is in the game? when it isnt? fighters will take months to develop, heck even piranha plant will take a couple of months, so no, its not in the game lol let alone the rest.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 1, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Question, why are people hammering other game companies for their exorbitant prices on DLC yet no one complains about Nintendo?
> 7 bucks for just 1 character, 1 stage and 1 song, basically you're paying for something that's already in the game. Its not like the 3DS/Wii U DLCs were cheaper too but damn.


Did I see it wrong?  Thought it was $5.99 per pack or $25 for all five.  And each pack comes with multiple song tracks, like 5-10 I'd guess.

Closest comparison with this type of pricing would be Rocket League, and I think Psyonix is plenty fair.  In any case Nintendo isn't even close to approaching EA levels of microtransaction/DLC greed, so I don't think it's really worth complaining about.  Do I wish the whole culture of DLC never caught on?  Sure, but that's capitalism for you, and an entirely different discussion.


----------



## BiggieCheese (Nov 1, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Only three new fighters revealed so far, but Jesus that puts us at 75 _before_ DLC character reveals.  What other fighting game even comes close to that roster size?


Well, for starters Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2 & 3 had about 100 characters each, with BT3 having more than BT2, so that’s two games with more fighters than Smash Infinite, to be fair though, there’s only like five character archetypes in reality in the BT games while the rest are clones based off one of them. A real barrel bottom-scraping roster too. Not the best example, but hey it does exist.


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 1, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> how are you paying for something that is in the game? when it isnt? fighters will take months to develop, heck even piranha plant will take a couple of months, so no, its not in the game lol let alone the rest.


How can you be sure? The fighters are being announced before the game is even released, I never needed to download a single thing for my 3DS Smash copy when I bought DLC characters/stages, I mean why would you when you can already include them in the game or by an update file?


----------



## SkittleDash (Nov 1, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> How can you be sure? The fighters are being announced before the game is even released, I never needed to download a single thing for my 3DS Smash copy when I bought DLC characters/stages, I mean why would you when you can already include them in the game or by an update file?



It's called planning ahead. Just because it was announced doesn't mean it's finished.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> How can you be sure? The fighters are being announced before the game is even released, I never needed to download a single thing for my 3DS Smash copy when I bought DLC characters/stages, I mean why would you when you can already include them in the game or by an update file?


that is becuase when a dlc fighter is done the game updates and the update data countains the fighter ... so when paying for the dlc you only unlock the acess to it, you dont know how games work? lol

get a vanilla 1.00 version of smash4 and try to use dlc fighters....

also he said they havent even started on the dlc fighters so they cant be done and ingame, heck the dlc fighters data was until the end of february 2020 lol.


----------



## R_Fated_Circle (Nov 1, 2018)

wow you guys are getting 70 or so characters 900 music tracks 2 million stages and you still complain about dlc wow........


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Still better than Waluigi


Rather have whispy woods.


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 1, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> that is becuase when a dlc fighter is done the game updates and the update data countains the fighter ... so when paying for the dlc you only unlock the acess to it, you dont know how games work? lol
> 
> get a vanilla 1.00 version of smash4 and try to use dlc fighters....
> 
> also he said they havent even started on the dlc fighters so they cant be done and ingame, heck the dlc fighters data was until the end of february 2020 lol.


Further saying of ''lol'' doesn't reinforce your argument btw, regardless its 25 bucks for the season pass for the characters that are being announced thus far, if they decide to announce more later down the line, expect to pay the same price for another season pass, unless you don't care about having every single character.


SkittleDash said:


> It's called planning ahead. Just because it was announced doesn't mean it's finished.


Never said it was finished, but it might be when the game is finished. If it isn't then well that's what game updates are there for.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 1, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Further saying of ''lol'' doesn't reinforce your argument btw, regardless its 25 bucks for the season pass for the characters that are being announced thus far, if they decide to announce more later down the line, expect to pay the same price for another season pass, unless you don't care about having every single character.


Obviously there are still a number of characters people would like to see included, so I think fans would welcome a second set of five DLC characters.  That said, it's extremely unlikely to happen unless Smash single-handedly sells some 20 million+ Switches.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Further saying of ''lol'' doesn't reinforce your argument btw, regardless its 25 bucks for the season pass for the characters that are being announced thus far, if they decide to announce more later down the line, expect to pay the same price for another season pass, unless you don't care about having every single character.
> 
> Never said it was finished, but it might be when the game is finished. If it isn't then well that's what game updates are there for.


this season pass will last until February 2020, sakurai takes ages in making fighters, if you followed wiiu fighters you know that sakurai took over an year to release all fighters, so no he wont make 5 fighters in 1 month, heck even piranha plant will only be available a couple months after release so take that the other 5 will take much more.


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 1, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Obviously there are still a number of characters people would like to see included, so I think fans would welcome a second set of five DLC characters.  That said, it's extremely unlikely to happen unless Smash single-handedly sells some 20 million+ Switches.


Hopefully they'll release some sort of collection later with every DLC already included, they never did it for the past games but hey, since the game itself is already pretty big.


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 1, 2018)

Yepi69 said:


> Hopefully they'll release some sort of collection later with every DLC already included, they never did it for the past games but hey, since the game itself is already pretty big.


well botw has all the dlc and yet we never had a complete release with the dlc, they keep releasing the vanilla game with books and maps and no dlc...

srs nintendo sucks at making complete releases later, so unless we get a switch 2 and get smash ultimate deluxe i dont see nintendo doing any complete release sadly.


----------



## Yepi69 (Nov 1, 2018)

pedro702 said:


> well botw has all the dlc and yet we never had a complete release with the dlc, they keep releasing the vanilla game with books and maps and no dlc...
> 
> srs nintendo sucks at making complete releases later, so unless we get a switch 2 and get smash ultimate deluxe i dont see nintendo doing any complete release sadly.


Hey, there's a first time for everything.


----------



## PedroKeitawa (Nov 1, 2018)

MiiJack said:


> RIP Shantae as a character. Also, is it confirmed that there won't any trophies to look at?



Well is not 100% true. If you notice Kirby also appear as a "spritis" along side Wii Fit Trainer male. The problem? Both are in the game as a playable fighter. So Shantae can still have a chance.

Also gonna love the "the grinch leak is real" pepole that set up ther expectation over the galaxy over NON OFFICIAL SOURCES. This is "i hate the design of this pokemon becouse is not what i want" all over again.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 1, 2018)

Really the biggest disappointment was in the cutscene when Captain Falcon jumped _out_ of the Blue Falcon instead of into it, and Samus didn't summon her ship.  The champion would probably still be Kirby's OP star, but I would've liked to see the results anyway.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 1, 2018)

Has smash always been limited to two people max per console for online multiplayer? I always thought that, 2 on console vs 2 on console, 2 on console vs 1+1 and 3 on console vs 1 combinations were acceptable.


----------



## Glitchk0ud1001 (Nov 1, 2018)

Shantae only appear as a png in the screen NO! i am not gonna buy this game


----------



## face235 (Nov 2, 2018)

I am very interested in SSBU. Unfortunately, I don't have a Switch, and won't any time soon. 

And this is coming from a guy who played the 3DS Smash Bros., and was turned off by it so much, that I didn't get the DLC, or invest in a Wii U to get that version.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 2, 2018)

By the way, if not mentioned already, I believe it was confirmed Piranha Plant is _not_ a part of the 5 DLC characters.


----------



## Ryan Warren (Nov 2, 2018)

So based on what we've seen what are the *realistic* possibilities for the dlc characters? Since it looks like Isaac is a assist trophy, can we still have Matthew represent golden sun?


----------



## Xzi (Nov 2, 2018)

Ryan Warren said:


> So based on what we've seen what are the *realistic* possibilities for the dlc characters? Since it looks like Isaac is a assist trophy, can we still have Matthew represent golden sun?


Anything's a possibility, five yet unrevealed.  Banjo with Kazooie still seems like a natural fit, but I'm not sure they can get the rights.  I'm also still hoping for a Golden Sun character, but if not then maybe Crono from Chrono Trigger?  I'd also like to see Amaterasu but that seems like a long shot.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 2, 2018)

As someone who shunned all of the "leaks", I thought it was a great direct.  Really like the addition of the spirit fighters.  Seems to be allowing them to add even more characters into the game that would otherwise be too minor to get in.  I really wanted to see Melia in Smash U when they did the fan suggestions, and I was quite pleasantly surprised to see her there as a spirit fighter.  Looks like the franchise is steering more and more into a love letter to video games in general with all the different series/developers being represented.

Also Guile's theme.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 2, 2018)

Chary said:
			
		

> The online mode will try to prioritize finding opponents that are nearby, and Nintendo recommends buying an Ethernet adapter for the Switch to get more stable connections.


Now if only they would remove that bullshit soft cap of 50 Megabits/sec for Ethernet and Wireless, we'd all have more stable connections and less communication errors.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 2, 2018)

Sakurai you madman you've done it again. Only you can make a fucking _plant_ a viable fighter.


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 2, 2018)

Didn't know Super Smash is a Kirby game. xD
With an intro like that, who wouldn't want to rescue them all.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Nov 2, 2018)

Garro said:


> Geno did appear in the Direct though, as a player avatar (which it's to assume he's a Spirit)



Yeah but we're assuming that spirits can't be characters. I think they can if they replace trophies.
If even Geno isn't in then I don't really see the point of asking the fans what they wanted in a ballot then lol.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Sakurai you madman you've done it again. Only you can make a fucking _plant_ a viable fighter.



A f***ing plant, that sounds painful.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Nov 2, 2018)

Anything from Golden sun would be utterly bizarre at this point with Lucas tied up.

I'd rather like them to churn out more Ken and Cloud level stuff, legendary 3rd parties characters from huge franchises. Crash, Lara Croft, that sort of thing, rather than Nintendo fanboy obscurities like Geno. Hopefully they can buy the licenses to something with that big DLC asking price.


----------



## fst312 (Nov 2, 2018)

Just watched the direct and am happy to say as a banned user, I’m happy they recommended using a lan adapter. Free online play unless they figure out away to stop that from happening.


----------



## larrypretty (Nov 2, 2018)

Just feel excited, my love Karby is the Hero to all, I love the song


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 2, 2018)

Justinde75 said:


> Give me the pixar lamp


would you accept Lamp from The Brave Little Toaster?


----------



## NitroTears (Nov 2, 2018)

I was sorta leaning towards disappointment towards the latter half of the direct, I was happy with the spirits mechanics and new characters (I am still surprised anyone took the grinch leak so seriously). But I am so happy I was shut up in the last part, happy that we got one last 'one last announcement'. I could not have wished for anything better. Even if it doesn't win, I seriously suspect this having a shot a game of the year.


----------



## DarkOrb (Nov 2, 2018)

I've seen so many gameplay footage, I don't even have to play the game anymore.


----------



## Enryx25 (Nov 2, 2018)

NitroTears said:


> I was sorta leaning towards disappointment towards the latter half of the direct, I was happy with the spirits mechanics and new characters (I am still surprised anyone took the grinch leak so seriously). But I am so happy I was shut up in the last part, happy that we got one last 'one last announcement'. I could not have wished for anything better. Even if it doesn't win, I seriously suspect this having a shot a game of the year.


Smash can't win GOTY because it's releasing the day after the Game Awards.


----------



## thekarter104 (Nov 2, 2018)

Enryx25 said:


> Smash can't win GOTY because it's releasing the day after the Game Awards.



Inb4 Breath of the Wild still wins


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Nov 2, 2018)

thekarter104 said:


> Inb4 Breath of the Wild still wins


HAHHHAHAHAH... Man red dead 2 trumps botw by far.


----------



## Enryx25 (Nov 2, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> HAHHHAHAHAH... Man red dead 2 trumps botw by far.


I agree that RDR2 is way better but BOTW is still the best exclusive of the generation (or Super Mario Odyssey if you don't consider BOTW an exclusive because it's also on WiiU)


----------



## SonowRaevius (Nov 2, 2018)

Last Direct: No one calling it a port, most people happy because a lot of suggested characters were making it in. 

This Direct: Due to some fake leak people got overhyped for no reason and believed. Due to it not being true people were massively upset and disappointed (due to their own fault and beliefs in shoddy news) and are now blaming Sakurai for it and calling the game a port again....

I would just love to see the outrage these same people would have at Street Fighter V when they literally cut iconic characters from the roster and sold them as DLC...


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 2, 2018)

The people who are upset only have themselves to blame for believing some half-assed leak in the first place.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 2, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> HAHHHAHAHAH... Man red dead 2 trumps botw by far.


Meh, at least both versions of BotW released at the same time.  Probably be a good 2-3 years before all superior versions of RDR2 are released.  One of those will deserve it more, but they'll probably jump the gun and give the first version GOTY, on that you're correct.

OTOH doesn't pretty much every big release win GOTY now?  There's gotta be like fifty different organizations that give out those awards annually.  It's not special or unique any more.


----------



## Ric-Are-Those (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't see why they spent time programming a final fuck you to Waluigi when either Shadow, Issac or Geno could've take that development time. At least they all have some form of representation I guess.


----------



## goldensun87 (Nov 2, 2018)

That World Of Light trailer tho...I was shooketh.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 2, 2018)

goldensun87 said:


> That World Of Light trailer tho...I was shooketh.


Everyone is dead!


----------



## Enryx25 (Nov 2, 2018)

sks316 said:


> Everyone is dead!


(except Kirby)


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Nov 2, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Meh, at least both versions of BotW released at the same time.  Probably be a good 2-3 years before all superior versions of RDR2 are released.  One of those will deserve it more, but they'll probably jump the gun and give the first version GOTY, on that you're correct.
> 
> OTOH doesn't pretty much every big release win GOTY now?  There's gotta be like fifty different organizations that give out those awards annually.  It's not special or unique any more.


The game itself was the topic not porting it to every console known to man.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 2, 2018)

I swear to god if the Chorus Kids make it as DLC, I'll swallow a fucking magnet.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Enryx25 said:


> (except Kirby)


(and Mega Man.)


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Nov 2, 2018)

Steena said:


> About Ken, I like the part where they stated ken is the equivalent of a ryu echo fighter in their own serie. that hasn't been the case for around 20 years and Ono made more and more an effort to make the characters actually diverse, culminating in 5 where they are fundamentally different to the point Ken isn't even called a shoto now.
> 
> sorry sakurai, it's just your game that can get away with making literal 1:1 palette swaps and have your idiotic fanbase that will lap anything up see it as a feature in current year.


Ryu and Ken were only "literal 1:1 palette swaps" in SF1
Ken in Smash Bros will have different attributes (speed, I assume power as well), kicks (normals), different specials and different final smashes. How is that a "literal 1:1 palette swap"?
Ken was probably only considered because of the "Echo fighters". But in the end I'd say the difference is about as large as between Roy and Marth who are not Echo fighters.




LightyKD said:


> Has smash always been limited to two people max per console for online multiplayer? I always thought that, 2 on console vs 2 on console, 2 on console vs 1+1 and 3 on console vs 1 combinations were acceptable.


I think it is possible in private matches (WiiU), but I have never tried it.
In matches with strangers only 2on2 was/is possible.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 3, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> The game itself was the topic not porting it to every console known to man.


Yeah but the game itself is 30 FPS (45 on PS4 Pro) medium settings.  Surely 60 FPS with high settings will be the better experience on PS5.  And even better than that will be 60+ FPS max settings when it's released on PC.  So I'm saying this isn't the best version to give GOTY to (odds are it's actually the worst version), but I don't doubt that it has a good shot of winning anyway.  Even if only because Rockstar will hold out on announcing other versions for a while.


----------



## aos10 (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Nov 3, 2018)

aos10 said:


>


Nice photoshop profile pic.


----------



## aos10 (Nov 3, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Nice photoshop profile pic.


the profile photo was old, this photo is new.


----------



## Xabring (Nov 4, 2018)

PIRANHA PLANT FOR THE WIN!!!!!


----------



## SnAQ (Nov 4, 2018)

Xzi said:


> If you're a lame-ass hipster then a lot of popular stuff sucks.


Actually, i like most popular games.
I just don't like Smash.

Why do you have a problem with that? 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S9 via Tapatalk


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Nov 4, 2018)

SnAQ said:


> Actually, i like most popular games.
> I just don't like Smash.
> 
> Why do you have a problem with that?
> ...


He was not saying that anyone who doesnt like smash is a lame ass hipster. He is saying that lots of lame ass hipsters dont like smash.

Sent from my Hp Chromebook 3 via Gbatemp.net


----------



## Xzi (Nov 4, 2018)

SnAQ said:


> Actually, i like most popular games.
> I just don't like Smash.
> 
> Why do you have a problem with that?


I don't have a problem with it, but maybe try not to make sweeping generalizations.  "I don't like Smash but obviously there are plenty of people who do enjoy it," is far better than, "all Smash games suck."  Statements like that are meant to incite a reaction, not contribute to any discussion.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 5, 2018)

But hey, now that they added a fucking pirahna plant, they have absolutely no excuse to reject Bandana Dee.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Nov 5, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> But hey, now that they added a fucking pirahna plant, they have absolutely no excuse to reject Bandana Dee.


Don't worry nintendo will find an excuse.

"We could not put bandanna waddle dee in the game because he is not a very popular character."


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Nov 5, 2018)

Sakurai doesn't need an excuse. It's not like we can demand characters.

There is no excuse having Ryu and Ken, but not their master, Gouken. Well, I wish. Just enjoy the amazing amount of characters. It really could be the highest amount we will see in a long time. Maybe the next Smash will have 30 (some sort of a restart with drastic movement changes).


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Nov 5, 2018)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Don't worry nintendo will find an excuse.
> 
> "We could not put bandanna waddle dee in the game because he is not a very popular character."


They put mega man in for smash 4. In 2013.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Nov 5, 2018)

SexySpai said:


> They put mega man in for smash 4. In 2013.


Well mega man *was* a gaming icon while bandanna dee is just a side character.


----------



## |<roni&g (Nov 6, 2018)

Is this just the wiiu version again with a few extra characters and items?


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Nov 6, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> Is this just the wiiu version again with a few extra characters and items?


Well every smash game is like that this one just happens to rehash a lot more stuff.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Nov 6, 2018)

Pretty hyped for this just got the Weed Plant code in my email  too bad we can't try it out till end of January jeez


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 6, 2018)

|<roni&g said:


> Is this just the wiiu version again with a few extra characters and items?



People still believe that "it's only a port" bullshit? Not surprised.


----------



## Bill_bill (Nov 24, 2018)

I’m kind of disappointed in the spirits system. The concept itself is fine, and I actually think it’s a good way to get other non-fighter characters involved. However, I don’t see how it could be used in any form of competitive play. It’ll be like custom fighters in smash 4. It’s a cool idea, but no one uses it but casuals.


----------

